# Error 0x800ccc69 on pop3 connector



## ballen805 (Jul 20, 2010)

I upgraded a client from 2003 SBS to 2008 SBS three months ago. Everything has been running fine until a week ago. One client noticed that they were not getting email anymore. I looked in the error logs and the pop3connector.log and this is the message I get:

An error occurred while delivering mail to '[email protected]' on the SMTP server 'localhost'. The error code was 0x800ccc69. Verify that the mailbox exists and that the Exchange receive connectors are configured properly.

After looking at the error logs, this issue deals with 6 of the 14 users.I noticed that the pop3 configuration didn't have the exchange mailbox for the user in the settings anymore. I have pointed the connector back to the mailbox but still nothing. I have added a listing for smtp from the isp under the hub transport in exchange and still no change. I removed the user completely and then re-added them. Still nothing. I have stopped all the exchange services and even rebooted. Still nothing works.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Try these suggestions:

From one of the problematic computer, make sure that the Mailbox is pointing to the Exchange Mailbox and not *.pst*

=============================
Logon to your email Provider's Control Panel and check all the Users Accounts, check their Mailboxes if they have exceeded the limit. Also, see if you have any Accounts there that are not being used, I would delete them. Check their webmail as well and see if their Mailboxes are full and empty them. While you're on their Webmail, locate one of the User's that's not receiving their emails and see if it's stuck in the Inbox or Junkmail. 

In general unable to receive email is due to Mailbox size. Your Email Provider can only give you a limit, so you''re responsible to check and make sure that you have not exceeded the limit by checking out your provider's Control Panel (CP) every now and then.


----------



## ballen805 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions. Fortunately, I work for the ISP so doing these tasks are known to me. None of the users are close to the limits. The users outlook points to exchange and informs me that the folders are up-to-date. As far as I can tell, this is not an issue of getting the message from the IPS through the connector. It happens when the connector tries to pass the message to the mailboxes. At this point the way I interrupt the error message is that it cannot see the mailboxes in exchange. I have downloaded a third party pop3 connector to test and the same thing appears to be happening. The software finds the mailbox on the ISP, shows the messages and then fails when trying to deliver them to the mailboxes. Any ideas on this?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I had the same issue a while back and that was the resolution from my end.
Anyway, I would disable any Firewalls from the Server and client's computer for now.
Find out if POP3 and SMTP Ports are allowed from the Router/Firewall Device.
Can you also provide an Event ID's coming from the Server's Event Viewer's log?


----------



## ballen805 (Jul 20, 2010)

Firewalls are turned off on the server and client computers (which I hate even for testing) as well as the router firewall. Still no change. I have even turned the server into a DMZ on the router to allow all traffic no matter what. No change. The server can get the messages just fine it just cannot deliver them to the mailboxes from what I can see. Error is Event ID 203 An error occurred while delivering mail to '[email protected]' on the SMTP server 'localhost'. The error code was 0x800ccc69. Verify that the mailbox exists and that the Exchange receive connectors are configured properly.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please try some of these tests (total of 3) if you have not done it yet. 

Setup an email account to a different computer. Log on as a different User of course then setup a mailbox for that problematic account.

Another test, from the problematic computer, setup an email account, create a new one. Also log on as a diff. User from the problematic computer and try setting up the problematic email account.


----------



## ballen805 (Jul 20, 2010)

I will try these suggestions but I think my issue has been lost along the way. I don't have any problematic computers. The issue is either with the pop3 connector or Exchange itself. The connector can contact the pop server, see the message and start to retrieve them. However, they cannot be delivered to the mailbox because the connector thinks the mailbox does not exsist or that it is not configured properly. Therefore, the messages are never pulled off the pop server and put on Exchange. I have deleted accounts and recreated them to see if this helps but it does not.


----------



## ballen805 (Jul 20, 2010)

Issue solved. Finally bit the bullet and called MS paid support. After 4 hours, two technicians, a headache and $259.00 USD, the problem has been solved. The second technician looked under the Hub Transport for the Organization in Exchange Management Console and noticed no Internal relay. He created one and now it works again. I told him that I never created that transport and the mail was working great for months. He didn't know how because according to him, it should never have worked without that transport. Not sure how it worked without it for so long and then just broke but I don't care now. It is working and they can get their mail through Exchange and their phones.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Interesting to know. Was the configuration done from Exchange Sys. Mgr.=> Exhange Server=> Protocols=> SMTP=> Access=> Relay Restrictions? 

Thanks for update. Glad that it's all sorted.


----------

